# Wood Duck



## EricD (Oct 3, 2010)

Taken at Lake Davis in Orlando Fl.
Wood Ducks are back in force! I new after A few head dips he would do the wing flap! You can still see the water drops on his head.

Nikkor Lens 200-400MM F4,ED,IF,VR with 1.4X t.c.
Focal length 460MM
ISO 400
Aperture F5.6
Shutter 1/1000 sec
-.07EV
Monopod


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 3, 2010)

Ive never seen one before they are beautiful


----------



## Gelinda (Oct 4, 2010)

Fabulous as always.  You constantly give me something to strive for.


----------



## N E Williams (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice shot Eric :thumbup:


----------

